# Helmets for big heads



## rfziggy (Sep 8, 2005)

Can anyone out there recommend a helmet for a size 8/ 64cm head.

It time to replace the couple I have and I can't find anything that fits.

I love my old Bell Sequoia but it needs to go.

I'd really like to find a full face one for the bike park but I think I might have to go with a motocross one for that.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

I had some issues getting a helmet that fits, I wear a 8 1/2 hat. I ended up with a Giro Venti originally, and found the fit to be pretty good. That helmet is the same as the Indicator, but basically in XL. I'm wearing a POC Trabec now, got it in XL/XXL. Specs show its 59-62cm so it may be a bit smaller than the Giro (cant find specs online and the sticker on mine has since worn off). 
As far as full-face helmets go, I have an odd shaped head and personally didn't like the Kali or Fox helmets. Too much pressure on the front of my head, very uncomfortable. I've worn Troy Lee and 661 in whatever the largest size is comfortably and personally own a Giro Remedy, size large (59-63cm). I'd recommend going to some LBS around you and try some on to get an idea of what fits/feels good.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

Tricky part is head shape, I have a 62cm head, but the largest POC Trabec race didn't fit as my head was too oval for it to set down well...really nicely made helmet though.

Not a mountain helmet, but the Specialized Max fits me very nicely, another to consider maybe.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Check out the Specialized MAX. Supposedly, it fits up to 64cm:

Specialized Bicycle Components

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/helmet-sizing-chart.pdf

My previous helmet was a Giro Xen, which is considered a VERY comfortable helmet by many. The comfort of the MAX was the closest I found to the Xen of all the helmets I have owned, and it has an adjustable retention system like those found on much more expensive helmets. Amazing to me that the MAX has an MSRP of $40


----------



## Spartacus2112 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a Giro as well, forget exactly which model but it is great. It took me a while at the shop to find one specific helmet that would fit my noggin. There is LG, XL but no VL (Very Large). Ill update when I find out exact model. I believe it was MSRP of either $40 or $50.


----------



## Ddeand (Jan 24, 2013)

Bell XLV


----------



## ManiZ (Aug 14, 2013)

+1 on the XLV. That's what I am planning to get. I tried the biggest size in 5 brands at various LBS and this was the ONLY helmet that fit me. My head is practically a perfect square of 24-25" circumference.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Bike Helmets for Large Heads posted this in another reply, figured I'd add it here too.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

Hi Jeff!

I also sport the Specialized MAX and can recommend it.


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

Ddeand said:


> Bell XLV


+1... again
Only Helmet that I was able to try and fits my 63cm head.
Best price I could find is on Amazon. $39 and some change, free shipping.


----------



## formicaman (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm also 64+ with a Giro Venti, but I tried on a much more light and stylish Giro model that also fit, amazingly enough. Can't remember the model name, but if I had money falling out of my ass I would buy it. It was twice the price of the Venti, but much more attractive.


----------



## ManiZ (Aug 14, 2013)

I will remove my vote for Bell XLV. It fit well but when I tried it back-to-back with Giro Hex XL (on clearance at REI), the Giro won hands down; much more comfortable fit in my case. So that's what I bought. Since it's individual fit we're talking about, YMMV.


----------



## desmo944 (Feb 15, 2008)

Check out the Fox Super. its a Enduro style with a removable GoPro mount on top.
I have the XL size and it fits my 25 1/4 head great. 
It has a dial in the back to ratchet the size up and down, similar to the better hard hats.


----------

